
Dealing with JavaScript's Automatic Semicolon Insertion - niyazpk
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2011/2/6/automatic-semicolon-insertion/
======
elclanrs
-"But to save yourself time and troubles, just place them all the time"- Or to save even more time, just put semicolons before raw expressions (not very common at all) and omit them everywhere else. ASI is a feature not a problem like many people make it look like. A good informative article nonetheless.
    
    
      ;(function(){}()) // Common IIFE
      'use strict'; // need semicolon here
    
      // Not very common without an assignment
      ;'string'.method()
      ;[0,1,2,3].method()
      ;/regex/.method()

